# I am beyond honored! Dreamers doing a demo!



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I am so flattered! A 4-h club (1hour away) asked if I could do an Agility/Rally demo with Dreamer and Nava. They are getting all the equipment purchased, built, and set up while I wait. Apparently someone saw me at a trial and recognized me as a junior and raved about me. I never expected this. I think I might join as I could use the extra practice and it is nice to meet other juniors.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

great to hear! all best wishes on this endeavor!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Congrats! 4H is so fun! Many things you and your brothers could get into. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is great! The 4H is such a wonderful organization too. Please give us a blow by blow description of how it goes, preferably with pictures. I bet you will not regret if you join as you will meet some really nice people and learn a lot.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

What an honor, Congrats, 4H will be so much fun!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes! I am already in horse 4-h learning about conformation, and it is so much fun. I have wanted to join dog 4-h for a few years now, but this one just started. I think I will just use Dreamer for the demo because my aussie gets so stressed, and Dreamer works better in that kind of situation.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Sounds like fun for you and Dreamer! A great chance for you to become a 'Poodle Ambassador'........and show just how not 'frou frou' a poodle is!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Haha! Yes!
Dreamer is definitely not frou frou! She want to go roll in the slush outside!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

How awesome for you.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Mentoring*

"4-H in the United States is a youth organization administered by the National Institute of Food and Agriculture of the United States Department of Agriculture (USDA), with the mission of "engaging youth to reach their fullest potential while advancing the field of youth development".[1] The name represents four personal development areas of focus for the organization: head, heart, hands, and health. The organization has over 6.5 million members in the United States, from ages 5 to 21, in approximately 90,000 clubs.[2]"

Congratulations on being a mentor to youth! :help: HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Congrats! That is so cool!

4-H is a wonderful organization. I was in it with my horse when I was a kid. You'll have so much enrichment from your new endeavor.


----------

